# Eigenes 3D Spiel



## Zukane (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe User,
Ich bin Leiter der "Computerspieleschmiede" IcyStudios (vorläufiger Name). 
Derzeit sind wir ein Team aus 10 Leuten, und arbeiten gemeinsam an einem Open World Rollenspiel. 

Anders als bei den meisten Job Angeboten, wird dieses hier ein wenig anders aussehen, denn wir sind allesamt keine Profis. Der jüngste unter uns ist erst 14 (was aber nicht heißen soll, dass wir ein Haufen Kinder sind die keine Ahnung haben was sie tun). 
Deshalb möchte ich an dieser Stelle etwas von der formellen Schiene abweichen. Wir wollen mit unserem Projekt nämlich weder den Massenmarkt erreichen, noch einen ungeheuren Profit einfahren. Wir entwickeln das Ganze, weil es uns Spaß macht, sind aber so ehrgeizig, am Ende ein solides Spiel abliefern zu können.

Wir sind vor kurzem auf von der Unity3D Engine auf die Unreal Engine 3, bzw. im Sommer dann auch auf die Unreal Engine 4 umgestiegen. Derzeit arbeiten wir uns dementsprechend und die Engine ein.

Wir suchen noch Concept Artists, die auch Zeit für ein Projekt opfern können, bei dem sie weder reich werden, noch einen festen Job bekommen. Ich wiederhole ausdrücklich, dieses Projekt überlebt durch die freiwillige Arbeit von Spiele interessierten Menschen.
Wenn du noch nicht weggeklickt hast, dann bedanke ich mich an dieser Stelle, und werde jetzt die von uns gewünschten Kriterien auflisten.

Was du können musst:

- gezieltes sowie kreatives Zeichnen in digitaler Form von
- Landschaften
- Charakteren
- Waffen- Gebäuden
- Eigenständige als auch Teamarbeit

Zu dem Projekt:
- Offene Spielwelt
- 3rd Person (Shooter/Nahkampf)
- eigene Entscheidung und damit individuelle Story
- ca. 300-400 Jahre in der Zukunft
- Ausgetrocknete bis wüstenhafte Umgebung
- weitere Infos bei Interesse per Pn. 

Belohnung/Bezahlung: 
Mit Bezahlung können wir leider mehr schlecht als recht dienen, denn unser Budget ist quasi gleich 0. Du hast allerdings die Möglichkeit über Story sowie Spielmechaniken maßgeblich mit zu bestimmen.
Wenn du Interesse hast, und 3 von 5 (eigenständige und Teamarbeit zählt nicht dazu, dies ist eine Vorraussetzung) der genannten Kriterien erfüllst, dann melde dich doch ganz einfach per Pn und schicke uns dazu ein Referenzbild, zu einem der oben genannten Themen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Fabian.


----------



## Tikume (20. Mai 2012)

Es wäre sicher für einige Interessenten motivierend, wenn ihr was zum herzeigen hättet, und sei es nur Referenzen der einzelnen Mitglieder aus vergangenen Projekten.


----------



## Zukane (20. Mai 2012)

Leider können wir bis jetzt nichts großartiges zeigen, denn das was der Concept Artist dann macht dient uns als Vorlage um 3D Modelle zu erstellen.
Wir haben den Anfang der Story schon fertig und auch einige einzelne grobe 3D Models.

Außerdem haben wir in der Unity3D Engine schon ein Dialogsystem fertig gehabt. Allerdings sind wir jetzt zur Unreal Engine umgestiegen da diese
viel mehr Features hat.
Totzdem hier mal ein kleines Video das ich mach kurz gemacht habe: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6z6JRnaEhwA

Unser Programmierer hatte schon dieses Dialogsystem weiter ausgebaut mit Dialograd (wie man es z.B. aus Mass Effect kennt) und hatte ein grobes Questsystem fertig.
Allerdings alles in der Unity3D Engine. Wie gesagt wir sind vor ca einer Woche erst umgestiegen. Der Programmierer setzt sich grade mit dem "UnrealScript" auseinander.
Wir arbeiten uns im Moment alle in die neue Engine ein.
In ein paar Wochen gibts vielleicht ein paar Animationen da wir dann per Motion Capture etwas testen.

Ich könnte vielleicht auch mehr vom Spiel erzählen.
Wir haben jede Woche eine Besprechung im Team.

Referenzen von den Mitgliedern kommen morgen.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Mai 2012)

Sorry ich will Dich nicht dissen oder so, aber ihr habt ein BurningBoard Forum was 10 Minuten zum aufsetzen braucht und unterhaltet Euch dort darüber, dass man im Spiel jmd "General Acta" nennen muss und Gesellschaftskritik einbaut...statt erstmal am ANFANG anzufangen. Denn was ich bisher noch nicht gerafft hab nachdem ich mir all deine Threads angesehen habe:

1.) Wie heisst "das Spiel"?
2.) Genre?
3.) Worum geht es denn da (Plot)
4.) Wo spielt es denn nun genau (ja irgendwas mit Fallout3-Setting hab ich gelesen glaub ich)
5.) Was genau sind die KeyFeatures des Spiels?

Ich denke mal das wären mal ein paar ordentliche Infos. Als "chef"/ OverDev (  ) musst Du da glaub ich noch n bisschen mehr bringen als 10 Minuten Forum einrichten und in irgend nem Spiel ne Textur austauschen. Ich weiss auch nicht genau was ich von alledem halten soll, vllt geht es nur mir so, ihr habt nix undfangt bei Null an...habt aber offenbar auch alle keine/wenig Ahnung...und wechselt dann nachdem ihr so langsam erste kleine Erfolge habt, auf eine "komplexere" Engine? Ist irgendwie so als würde ich dach dem ersten Probesitzen im Fahrschulauto direkt die erstre Stunde im Maserati machen wollen.

Also nochmal, ich will Euch nicht dissen und find es echt geil vom der Idee her sowas zu machen, wenn ich was jünger wär würd ich mich wahrscheinlich sogar von sowas mitreissen lassen weil mich das auch schon immer interessiert hat wie das alles so funzt. Aber ich les hier immer nur, dass Dir irgendwer irgendwas machen soll, für umme...und du stellst dich als "Chef" / *Over*Dev vor und kannst eigentlich nix beitragen? Zwar ist das hinlänglich ja sowiso die Meinung, dass genau das die Aufgabe von Chefs ist...aber ..uhmmm?!

Vielleicht mal mit den o.g. Punkten anfangen. Die Idee in eurem Forum "Meilensteine" zu setzen ist ganz Klasse, denn sowas gehört einfach in eine Projektplanung rein...auch gerade WEIL die einzelnen Schritte aufeinander aufbauen. Das Ding an soner Planung ist einfach nur sich GEDANKEN zu machen welcher Schritt an welcher Stelle gemacht werden muss...ich bin kein Spieleentwickler, aber ich weiss nicht ob man als allererstes ein Dialogsystem implementiert. Ich kann nur etwas Webentwicklung und Datenbanken...aber irgendwie erscheint mir das sehr banal.

Ich wünsch Euch auch weiterhin Spass an dem Projekt und wirklich auch Erfolge für Euch selber, denn etwas kommerzielles wird es sicher nicht werden. Aber Erfahrung ist oft viel mehr Wert...

MfG


----------



## Neodymy (21. Mai 2012)

hallo xdave, es ist ja nett dass du hier den Kotzbrocken raushängen lässt, aber das ist echt unbegründet 

Also mal als erstes, Overdev hat das alles ins rollen gebracht, er Modelt, und wir sich auch mal das texturieren anschauen, es gibt nichts was man nicht lernen kann.
Ausserdem kann er grundlegend Animieren und wird da sein Wissen ja noch ausbauen. =)
Ausserdem sind wir nicht auf die Unreal engine umgstiegen weil wir erfolge hatten, nein, sondern weil wir bessere ergebnisse wollen. Wir haben sehr Fähige programmierer, 
und die Engine wird nicht das Problem darstellen, das du beschreibst, denn so ein Teufelswerk ist das auch wieder nicht.

Zu deinen Punkten; 
1. Der Name wird dann entschieden wenn wir das Spiel wirklich anfangen, dann wissen wir genau um was es geht und können uns einen passenden aussuchen, das ist ja jetzt erstmal noch nicht so wichtig.
2. Genre? naja, es soll etwas in die richtung Survival, open World und third Person Shooter werden, das ist unsre Idee.
3. Es geht darum dass jemand in die Zukunft gelangt und sich dort zurecht finden muss in einer Endzeitwelt. Stell dir vor du schläfst hier ein und landest in der Zukunft wo alles kaputt ist. Ausserdem wird nach und nach per Flashbacks oder Träume die Geschichte der Vergangenheit aufgedeckt. Das soll auch mehr oder minder Spielbar sein, also nicht nur sequenz videos.
4. Wie gesagt in einer überhitzten Endzeit, auf der Erde. Es soll realistisch gehalten werden, desshalb der Survival aspekt.
5. Open World, Story und Gefechte sind die wichtigsten Dinge denke ich.

Das Forum, welches vielleicht nicht aufwendig ist (warum sollte es denn???) dient nur zum Infoaustausch, abgesehen von Wöchentlichen Besprechungen (Und einer Skype Konferenz). 
Ich sehe keinenGrund warum man für ein Forum mehrere Stunden brauchen sollte, ausser man ist ein Idiot .... oder man will etwas unnötig aufwendiges...


Die Öffentlichen Threats im Forum sind übrigens eigentlich unrelevant, weil alles wichtige teamintern ist.
ich weiss dass vielleicht viele unwissende denken das alles wäre einfach und nen paar Wochenjob. 
Allerdings ist niemand im Team der so denkt, wir wissen dass es lange dauern wird, und stressig wird und viel Arbeit kostet.
Und es ist auch in ordnung dass du das Anzweifelst, aber es ist nunmal nicht so. =)


Es steht uns nichts im Wege ein gutes Spiel abzuliefern.... ausser vielleicht zu wenig texturierer oder Concept artists.

Übrigens gibt es in unserem Team niemand der nichts tut, denn diese Leute werden dann halt rausgeschmissen...
Ich hoffe ich habe einige Fragen beantwortet.

Mfg Antorax


----------



## xdave78 (21. Mai 2012)

Was heisst Kotzbrocken raushängen lassen? Ist ja imemrhin ein Forum...sprich man darf sogar seine Meinung äussern solange man niemanden angreift.
Ich gebe lediglich meinen "aussenstehenden" Eindruck wieder...nun könnt ihr den Beitrag ja gerne zerpflücken ..aber evtl könntet ihr auch was draus lernen.
Was Euch im Wege zu stehen scheint, ist dass ihr offensichtlich kein klares Konzept habt..."mal sehn was es wird" ist halt sone Sache - ich weiss nicht ob man damit Leute anzieht. Aber das ist Euer Ding. Es liegt mir wie gesagt fern, einfach nur zu dissen. Aber ich les imemr, das Zukane irgendwas aus der Community haben will und er beschreibt seine Aufgabe damit, dass er die "Website aufbaut und das Design der Seite macht"...was nach meinem Besuch auf der Seite halt nicht so gut gelungen ist um Euch nach aussen darzustellen.

Wie gesagt, ih wünsch eEuch viel Spass und alles Gute für das Projekt, wollte Euch nur mal zum Nachdenken anregen, wie ihr nach aussen (zB auf mich) wirkt.


----------



## Ogil (21. Mai 2012)

Ein Blog als Website und ein 0815-Forum finde ich als Projekt-Plattform durchaus ausreichend - schliesslich soll es hier um die Entwicklung eines Spiels gehen und nicht um Webdesign. ABER: Auf der Website sollte man schon ein paar mehr Infos finden koennen. Wenn man wirklich gezielt ein weiteres Teammitglied sucht, dann muss man schon einen Anreiz bieten und zumindest soviel Information, dass man weiss worauf man sich einlaesst. Jemand mit etwas Erfahrung wird seine Zeit nicht einfach auf gut Glueck verschwenden wollen. Es gibt schliesslich mehr als die eine Gruppe die Leute sucht...

Man bekommt bei sowas halt schnell den Eindruck: "Hey - wir sind 3 Schulfreunde und wollen WoW2 entwickeln. Dafuer brauchen wir noch jemanden der sich mit sowas auskennt. Den Rest machen wir!"


----------



## Neodymy (21. Mai 2012)

Nein wir sind definitiv nicht Schulkinder die keine Ahnung haben. Wie gesagt wir kriegen alles technisch hin, bloss brauchen wir wen der das alles vorzeichnet. 
Wir sind jetzt 12 Leute und z.b. die Modeler haben sich schon Jahre damit beschäftigt, genauso wie die Programmierer. 
Wir sind alle nicht ahnungslos was die Materie angeht und haben schon erfahrung damit.

Klar, es ist schade dass wir nichts großartig tolle vorzuweisen haben, dazu wollen wir schnellstmögl. das "Intro" des Spiels fertig bekommen, doch dafür werden eben auch Vorzeichner gebraucht. =)

Und an den netten Herrn Dave; trotz allem, herablassend (ohne Grund) muss man auch nix posten... Auch wenn das hier das Internet ist, Höflichkeit schadet nie...

Falls ihr fragen habt, dann stellt sie doch einfach.... dazu ist der Threat ja da 

Mfg Antorax


----------



## Tikume (21. Mai 2012)

Worauf wir hinauswollen: Bevor man so ein Projekt angeht hat man ja schon eine Vorgeschichte.
Ein Programmierer hat schonmal ein Spiel programmiert.
Ein Grafiker schonmal Bilder gemacht.
Ein Designer schonmal Konzepte erarbeitet.
Ein Musiker schon Musikstücke geschrieben.

All das würde einen Eindruck vermitteln was für ein Team das ist und wie man da reinpasst.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Mai 2012)

Gut, ich weiss jetzt nicht warum Du dich persönlich durch etwas Kritik angegriffen fühlst. Wie gesagt ich hab ein wenig durch Eure "Seite" geschaut und das war mein Eindruck davon. Zudem kenne ich Zukanes Threads die hier schon seit einiger Zeit kursieren und wo schon oft Fragen wie meine aufkamen. Die Fragen die ich hatte habe ich gestellt und Du hast sie mehr oder weniger befriedigend beantwortet, was bei mir den ersten Eindruck halt nochmal verstärkt hat. Wenn ihr keine Kritik vertragen könnt, ist ein öffentliches Forum vielleicht auch nicht der richtige Platz für Euer Projekt. Man muss halt damit rechnen, das nicht alle gleich schreien "Juhuu...endlich macht mal jemand ein Spiel, ohne Konzept, ohne Plot und ohne Namen..wie geil ist das denn bitte?". Ich denke schon dass ich ausreichend höflich, aber dennoch bestimmt sagen darf was meine Meinung dazu ist, zudem ist der Tenor bei Tikume und Ogil ja imm Grunde der Selbe. Wenn ihr alle Referenzen habt, würde es nicht Schaden, diese auf Eurem Portal zu präsentieren um Interesse zu wecken. Ich hab mir zumindest die Mühe gemacht mir Euer Forum anzusehen bevor ich was dazu schreibe..und da hab ich eigentlich KEINE Infos gefunden, ausser denen die ich kritisiert habe. 
Also anstatt um Dich zu schlagen, nehmt die Hinweise einfach auf und macht was draus oder nicht. 

Good Luck.


----------



## win3ermute (21. Mai 2012)

Neodymy schrieb:


> Klar, es ist schade dass wir nichts großartig tolle vorzuweisen haben, dazu wollen wir schnellstmögl. das "Intro" des Spiels fertig bekommen, doch dafür werden eben auch Vorzeichner gebraucht. =)



Ich glaube, ein Intro ist das letzte, woran man erst einmal denken sollte. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum völlig unerfahrene Leute nicht erst einmal eine ganze Nummer kleiner anfangen. Von 12 "Freiwilligen" bleiben nach den ersten richtigen Arbeitswochen meist nur noch 2 bis 3 Leute übrig - anfangs sind sie alle "höchstmotiviert"; aber meist legt sich das schnell. 
Ein kleines Team zu "managen" ist wesentlich einfacher, als 12 Leute unter einen Hut zu bringen. Und mit einem ordentlich erarbeiteten Konzept - was überhaupt vor jeglicher Programmier- oder Grafik-Arbeit kommen sollte - hat so etwas erheblich mehr Chancen zu überleben.


----------



## Zukane (21. Mai 2012)

Mit Intro meinte er den Anfang des Spieles. Es ist nur eine ziemlich kurze "Zwischensequenz" und dann geht das Spiel auch sofort los also man kann selber steuern.
Wie gesagt den Anfang haben wir nun. Es ist schwer ohne Concept Arts sowas zu machen aber wir versuchen es so gut wie möglich zu machen.


----------



## ThePetty5 (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich mich als modeller jetzt auch mal einmischen darf, ohne Conceptarts geht es zwar, doch wär es viel besser hätten wir noch Leute, denn Modellieren ist eine Sache. Aber 3 mal das selbe komplexe Modell zu machen bis es endlich gut aussieht und alle demit einverstanden sind ist doch iwie unnötig... -.-   Wenn man conceptarts hat, kann man vorher darüber, im Team vorallem, entscheiden, wie es aussehen soll.
Das war jetzt auch nur ein Teilaspekt.
Und der Begriff "Intro" war wohl nicht so das passenste Wort. Wie OverDev schon sagte, wir machen die erste Scene und zu dem 'Gang' den wir dort brauchen, habe ich in meiner Freizeit, die nicht gerade uneingeschränkt ist, auch schon so ca. vier verschiedene Versionen gemacht. Aber auch nur eine im Team vorgestellt...

Hoffentlich lassen sich noch 1 oder 2 Leute finden....  

Mfg. ThePetty5


----------



## tortelini66 (22. Mai 2012)

So, ich denke ich muss hier einmal einige Dinge klarstellen.
Also, ich bin der Programmierer dieses Projektes, und natürlich habe ich vorher schon programmiert, sonst wäre ich eben kein programmierer 
Und entgegengesetzt der Meinung von xdave, haben wir sehr wohl ein Konzept, sowie Meilensteine, und ein Endziel. Wir haben eine Chronologisch erarbeitete Story, fertig aufgeschrieben und in den Startlöchern. Diese Dinge könnt ihr nicht sehen, im Forum stehen sie ausschliesslich im Entwicklerbereich, und dieser ist für euch gar nicht sichtbar.
Deshalb gibt es im großen und ganzen nur einen Punkt in dem ich dir rechtgebe, und zwar ist das unser öffentlicher Auftritt. Ich habe mich testweise selbst als Gast angemeldet, und bin auch zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass hier einige Verwirrungen auftreten können. Diese öffentlichen Punkte sind auch gar nicht mehr zu 100% aktuell. Deine anderen Punkte sind zwar begründet, aber schlichtweg falsch. Sicherlich sind wir nicht dass erfahrenste Team, aber dass was wir können, können wir gut. Seit einigen tagen machen wir erfahrung mit Markerless motion capturing, und haben auch dort gute erfolge zu verzeichnen.
Ich denke es ist aber auch logisch, dass wir nicht einfach story, modelle und code einfahc öffentlichen hochladen können.
Aber wir werden an unserer Website arbeiten, vielen Dank für den Tip.
Ich denke die anderen wollten ähnliche Dinge sagen, es ist aber vielleicht etwas schlecht herübergekommen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte einiges klarstellen,

Tobias Jennerjahn


----------



## Neodymy (22. Mai 2012)

ja ist schon richtig, sorry das mit dem "Intro" war falsch ausgedrückt ich wollte damit eigentlich sagen der eigentliche Anfang, ist schon richtig...

Tut mir leid wenn ich ein wenig ärgerlich war, aber wie dave das geschrieben hat klingt das einfach so als wäre er was besseres und will uns nur runtermachen.
Er hat recht die website ist für Öffentliche nicht sehr Praktisch. Das wurde zur kenntniss genommen und geändert... ne Website ist in bearbeitung...

Danke für deine Kritik, aber bitte einfach ohne Runtergemache das nächste mal.

Mfg


----------



## Tikume (22. Mai 2012)

Ich denke schon dass ihr euch ein bisschen besser "verkaufen" solltet.

Wie wäre es mit einer Art Vortsellungsthread im öffentlichen Bereich wo die Leute ein paar Ihrer alten Werke ausstellen?`Das muss ja nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun haben, sondern erstmal nur einen Eindruck vermitteln was die Leute bisher so gemacht haben/können.

Einen Bewerber würdet ihr doch sicher auch fragen was er so gemacht hat und ob er euch was zeigen kann, oder?


----------



## Neodymy (22. Mai 2012)

Vollkommen richtig, das werden wir dann auf der Website auch machen, das Forum wird dann nur noch für Teammitglieder sein, für infos usw, auf der Website wird dann alles für Aussen hin gemacht. =)


----------



## tortelini66 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich habe gestern etwas an der Website herumgewerkelt, und denke, dass wir nun deutlich besser rüberkommen. Ich hätte dennoch gern ein wenig Feedback. Dabei sei zu beachten, dass diese Version der Website noch nicht final ist.


----------



## xdave78 (24. Mai 2012)

Link wär nett.


----------



## Tikume (24. Mai 2012)

Ich nehme an er meint http://skinnygames.de/

Prinzipiell würde ich euch halt empfehlen in der About Sektion die Leute vorzustellen und zwar auch mit Proben ihrer bisherigen Arbeit die es ja geben muss.


----------



## BoomLabor (24. Mai 2012)

Zeichnen kann ich leider nicht gerade sehr gut. (Für mich persönlich reichen meine Skizzen) 
Aber trotzdem finde ich dieses Projekt wirklich super. Ihr habt euch zwar gleich ne ziemliche Arbeit aufgedrückt aber vielleicht klappt es ja. 

Die Unreal Engine ist mir nicht ganz unbekannt. Und gerade das UDK mit Kismet scheint eine interessante Sache zu sein. (Auch wenn ich noch nicht ganz hintergestiegen bin).
Falls ihr noch nen Gamedesigner/Leveldesigner sucht biete ich mich gerne an und schaue das ich euch helfen kann.
Würde mich wirklich passend kommen um mich selbst weiterzubilden!


----------



## Neodymy (24. Mai 2012)

Ja, die Sache über jeden von uns ist in Arbeit, wir warten nur darauf dass jeder einen kleinen Text zu sich geschrieben hat, und werden das dann einfügen =)
@BoomLabor Inwiefern Skizzen? Haste da was online? Weiss ja nicht vielleicht sind das ja wunderschöne gute Skizzen ;P

Mfg Antorax


----------



## BoomLabor (26. Mai 2012)

Die Skizzen sind nicht gut genug um als ConceptArts durchzugehen. Wie gesagt ich skizziere Levelabschnitte für mich und das Layout um eine Vorstellung für das fertige Level zu bekommen. Dazu noch etliche Stichpunkte und dann ab an die Wand pinnen 
Ich bin wirklich nur fürs Game-/Leveldesign zu haben. (Wobei ich trotzdem erstmal noch ein eigenes Projekt am laufen habe für 1-2 Monate)


----------



## Neodymy (29. Mai 2012)

Naja, ist halt so, das Game Design und die gegends bestimmen wir halt alle, grundlegende Dinge werden im Team besprochen und ausdiskutiert und eben beschlossen, daher gibt es keinen wirklichen Leveldesigner bzw game Designer, da wir das irgendwie alle sind, mit Vorschlägen usw =)

Was wir jetzt brauchen ist ein zweiter texturierer, da einer einfach nicht ausreicht... Erst recht später, wenn man viele Models hat, kann das nicht ein einziger bewältigen.
Wäre schön wenn es da wen gäbe, oder vielleicht habt iht ja noch andere Fähigkeiten, die man vielleicht gebrauchen könnte? =)

Achja, die Unrealengine ist nun wirklich möglich, und ausserdem haben wir schon erste tests mit Motion Capturing gemacht.
Und eben die neue Website, auf der alles Aktuelles zu finden ist, also kein Forum mehr. 

Mfg =)


----------



## Tikume (29. Mai 2012)

Die About Us Section ist halt nach wie vor ein weisser Fleck


----------



## BoomLabor (29. Mai 2012)

Neodymy schrieb:


> Naja, ist halt so, das Game Design und die gegends bestimmen wir halt alle, grundlegende Dinge werden im Team besprochen und ausdiskutiert und eben beschlossen, daher gibt es keinen wirklichen Leveldesigner bzw game Designer, da wir das irgendwie alle sind, mit Vorschlägen usw =)
> 
> Was wir jetzt brauchen ist ein zweiter texturierer, da einer einfach nicht ausreicht... Erst recht später, wenn man viele Models hat, kann das nicht ein einziger bewältigen.
> Wäre schön wenn es da wen gäbe, oder vielleicht habt iht ja noch andere Fähigkeiten, die man vielleicht gebrauchen könnte? =)
> ...





Mir ist schon klar das das Gamedesign nicht von einem bestimmt werden kann. Aber ich wage es zu behaupten das ich schon ein wenig Erfahrung damit habe. Welche Regeln nem Spiel gut tun, was eher machbar ist und was nicht.
Und zum Leveldesign: Damit wollte ich sagen das ich die Levels direkt im UDK bauen könnte. Das Layout des Levels wird klar nicht von mir alleine bestimmt. 
Ich war zum Beispiel Beta-LevelDesigner für "The Dark Mod" falls dir das was sagt.


----------



## Zukane (30. Juli 2012)

Es hat sich einiges getan.
Wir sind derzeit 12 Leute die an dem Projekt arbeiten.

Haben inzwischen auch einen Concept Artist gefunden.

Hier einige Conceptzeichnungen. Zum Vergrößern einfach draufklicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir haben in letzter Zeit viel geplant und stellen jetzt das erste Level fertig, was allerdings nur für eine Zwischensequenz
im Spiel ist. Das ganze Spiel wird auf der Unreal Engine 3 laufen.


Und hier könnt ihr euch die bis jetzt erstellte Musik anhören:
http://soundcloud.com/adrian-beck-2/sets/musik-f-r-final-exsiccosis

Noch einige Infos in einer Zusammenfassung:



> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Final Exsiccosis, dass ist der aktuelle Titel unseres Projektes, um das sich diese Website hauptsächlich dreht. Da du diese Sektion aufgerufen hast, liegt es nahe, dass du etwas mehr über das Projekt erfahren möchtest.[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Also fangen wir doch mal direkt mit dem offensichtlichen an.[/font]
> 
> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Das Spiel wird in naher Zukunft spielen, wobei so nah ist es dann doch nicht, es sind immerhin 300-400 Jahre. Dem Großteil der Menschen geht es bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen ziemlich dreckig, denn es herrscht akuter Wassermangel. Zusätzlich hat die Fraktion der Industriellen die Macht an sich gerissen, was die Situation nicht unbedingt verbessert. Eher im Gegenteil, denn die Industriellen lassen die Schere zwischen arm und reich immer weiter auseinander gehen. Die Menschen wohnen in einer riesigen Stadt, welche in 2 Teile aufgeteilt ist. Einmal den inneren Ring, und einmal den äußeren Ring. Im inneren Ring leben nur die sehr reichen Menschen. Sie können sogar verschwenderisch mit Wasser umgehen. Im äußeren Ring wohnen, wer hätte es gedacht, dementsprechend die armen Schlucker, und diese können ganz und gar nicht verschwenderisch mit Wasser umgehen. Die Industriellen werden im Spiel übrigens konsequent also Böse dargestellt. Nun wäre es aber kein spannendes Spiel, wenn es nicht noch eine Gegenfraktion gäbe, und in unserem Fall sind dass die Rebellen. Sie sind stark in der Unterzahl, wollen aber mit allen Mitteln versuchen, die Industriellen zu stürzen, und die Schere zwischen arm und reich wieder zu verkleinern. Es existiert auch noch eine mysteriöse dritte Fraktion, zu der möchte ich aber im Moment noch nicht allzu viel verraten
> 
> ...





Ihr könnt uns auch auf unserer Webseite besuchen. Bis jetzt gibt es zwar nicht so viel aber das wird sich in Zukunft ändern.
http://www.skinnygames.de


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (30. Juli 2012)

ConceptArts sehen doch ganz gut aus, und der Soundtrack gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt teilweise ziemlich gut. Dickes Lob schonmal an die zuständigen Personen.


----------



## Zukane (31. Juli 2012)

Danke werde ich ausrichten 

Wir suchen noch ein paar spezielle Leute.
Und zwar 1-2 Texturierer und einen 3D Artist.


Die Aufgaben des Texture Artist:

- UV Maps erstellen
- Texturen auf die UV Maps legen

Aufgaben des zweiten Texture Artist:

- UV Maps von Charakteren erstellen
- Texturen für Charaktere erstellen

Aufgaben des 3D Artist:
- Charaktere modellieren
- falls möglich UV Map erstellen

Bei uns ist ein Textur Artist leider ausgefallen.


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Juli 2012)

Schaut doch schonmal super aus, die Soundtracks gefallen mir sehr gut , nur was mich zum nachdenken gebracht hat. Sind die Conceptzeichnungen und die Beschreibung des Spiels. Ich meine in 300 bis 400 Jahre, werde ich mit Sicherheit Autos fliegen sehen, aber mir kommt die Zeichnung irgendwie wie  etwas altmodisch vor. Also, ich meine damit, dass es super gezeichnet ist, keine Frage. Nur passen die Gebäude mit dem Zeitalter nicht überein oder sehe ich das falsch? Sieht halt etwas mehr nach Bagdad aus, aber nicht in 300=400 Jahren, was wir sowieso nicht mehr mit kriegen, aber trotzdem hat man ja so gewisse Vorstellung der Zukunft und so stehe ich mir die mit Sicherheit nicht vor


----------



## Zukane (31. Juli 2012)

Es soll kein SciFi ala Star Trek oder wie das Jahr 2015 aus Zurück in die Zukunft 2 sein, sondern es ist Endzeit.
Alles ist ziemlich trocken (wüsten-, steppenähnlich).

Im Film Mad Max (3) Jenseits der Donnerkuppel gibt es auch keine fliegenden Autos


----------



## Magogan (2. August 2012)

Der Soundtrack ist nicht so gut ... Es wird immer wieder die selbe Melodie in verschiedenen Variationen wiederholt und der Bass oder was das sein soll klingt auch unpassend und dröhnt ziemlich ...

Wenn es wirklich gut sein soll, müsst ihr euch schon mehr anstrengen. Ich würde es zwar auch nicht besser hinbekommen, aber euch anzulügen ist auch nicht hilfreich. Also immer die gleiche Melodie in verschiedenen Variationen zu wiederholen ist nicht sehr kreativ ... Wenn sie länger wäre und nicht die einzige Melodie, wäre es noch okay, aber sie ist extrem kurz dafür, um sie mehrmals zu wiederholen ...


----------



## Zukane (3. August 2012)

Den selben Sountrack in verschiedenen Variationen ?
Also da ist einer mit Klavier, dann einer mit elektronischer Musik und auch mehrere im Bereich Metal.

Und gleich hören die sich bestimmt nicht an.


----------



## Magogan (3. August 2012)

Zukane schrieb:


> Den selben Sountrack in verschiedenen Variationen ?
> Also da ist einer mit Klavier, dann einer mit elektronischer Musik und auch mehrere im Bereich Metal.
> 
> Und gleich hören die sich bestimmt nicht an.


Hmm, naja, hab mir nur den ersten angehört ... doofe mobile Version ...

Untereinander unterscheiden sich die Soundtracks, aber in vielen Musikstücken habt ihr eine oder 2 kurze Melodien, die andauernd wiederholt werden - wenn auch in verschiedenen Variationen.

Das an sich ist ja nicht schlimm, nur muss man dann auch noch andere Instrumente dazu spielen lassen und die sich andauernd wiederholenden Melodien auch mal aussetzen lassen usw, damit es dramatischer klingt oder was auch immer ihr erreichen wollt mit dem Soundtrack (beim ersten Soundtrack soll es wohl Trauer sein - das passt aber irgendwie nicht zu dem Spielkonzept, es sei denn, ihr wollt die Situation der Armen in einem Video darstellen, dann würde es passen). 
Blizzard (okay, das wurde von Profis gemacht, aber davon kann man vielleicht noch was lernen) macht es z.B. besser: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=NhrxGCMzRL0

Bei dem verlinkten Soundtrack tritt z.B. die sich wiederholende Musik auch mal in den Hintergrund usw.


----------



## Zukane (3. August 2012)

Okay mehr Variation. Ist notiert.

Wir machen keine Musik die wir dann auch nicht verwenden. Wir denken schon vorher nach
was für Musik gebraucht wird.

Und du vergleichst unsere Musik mit Blizzard? 
Es arbeiten ca 2-3 Leute an der Musik, nicht ein ganzes Orchester.

Das Spiel wird ohne Budget gemacht und wird am Ende dann auch nichts kosten.


----------



## Magogan (3. August 2012)

Zukane schrieb:


> Und du vergleichst unsere Musik mit Blizzard?
> Es arbeiten ca 2-3 Leute an der Musik, nicht ein ganzes Orchester.
> 
> Das Spiel wird ohne Budget gemacht und wird am Ende dann auch nichts kosten.


Nein, ich vergleiche sie nicht mit Blizzard - wie soll ich denn einen Soundtrack mit einer Firma vergleichen? 

Ich habe das nur gepostet, damit ihr vielleicht ein paar Inspirationen bekommt, wie ihr es besser machen könntet.


----------



## Tikume (3. August 2012)

Das Problem sehe ich eher darin es mit einem abgeschlossenen Projekt ins Ziel zu schaffen. Ich bezweifle dass ihr das packt, aber lasse mich gerne Lügen strafen.


----------



## Zukane (3. August 2012)

Höre ich von so ziemlich jeden.

Mal sehen. Das Projekt läuft schon einige Monate.


----------



## Neodymy (3. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, naja, hab mir nur den ersten angehört ... doofe mobile Version ...
> 
> Untereinander unterscheiden sich die Soundtracks, aber in vielen Musikstücken habt ihr eine oder 2 kurze Melodien, die andauernd wiederholt werden - wenn auch in verschiedenen Variationen.
> 
> ...



Also mal wirklich. 
Zu aller erst. Ich bin alleine, ich mache die Musik alleine, ich habe nirgends gelernt Musik zu machen das habe ich mir erarbeitet. Selber als Hobby.

Zweitens: Ich bin kein Millionen entwicklerstudio das hunderte leute angagiert die Musik für sie machen, die Orchester zur verfügung haben und massig Geld. Ich mache das alleine am Pc während ich noch anderes mache, denn ich arbeite ja nicht dafür.


Drittens hast du anscheinend die Musik nicht erkannt, denn die Meldodie bleibt nicht dieselbe. Sie ändert sich, alles was bleibt ist dass ein Klavier eine Melodie Spielt und von Sounds begleitet wird, das vermittelt ein Gefühl des alleine seins und des verloren seins, das wollte ich erreichen.
Aber ich kann ja spezifisch drauf eingehen: Es gibt die Melodie eins, dann eine andere danach und dann eben eine volkommen andere version. Danach kommt noch einmal die Erste, das ist gewollt und vermittelt (meiner meinung nach nochmal eben jenes gefühl. Das war so geplant und ich werde daran nichts ändern.

Viertens: Wieso sollten traurige szenen nicht ins Spielkonzept passen? Wir wollen zwar survival machen aber... ebenfalls den Charakter etas lebendiger werden lassen. Kein wow wo man der superheld ist der keine gefühle, keine vergangenheit oder geschichte hat... u know? Kein Mensch ist immer glücklich und gut drauf, jeder hat schlimme Momente, und das macht ihn Menschlich und genau das wollen wir ebenfalls erreichen. 
Falls du nicht verstehst wozu die Musik ist: Das ist nicht DER Soundtrack, das sind Soundtracks die ich gemacht habe zu verschiedenen szenen die wir uns überlegt haben, möglicherweise machen wir noch anderes draus und manches wird es nicht ins spiel schaffen, aber wir wollten mal content bieten.

Und beim besten willen kannst du eine einzelne person keine arbeit wie Blizzard machen lassen, nie und nimmer. Ich kenne Kein Indietitel der sowas geschafft hat, erstrecht kein Hobbyprojekt und gleich zweimal kein kostenloses. =)
Das was du gelinkt hast ist ja schön und gut, aber erwarte doch nicht ein Orchester mit Chor von uns xD


Mfg Antorax

PS: Wir wollen hier nicht lesen dass ihr denkt dass aus dem Spiel nichts wird bitte. Wir sind jetzt 12 Leute tendenz steigend, die das wollen und wissen wie lange es dauern wird und die das machen wollen, es sind schon einige gegangen weil sie ne wochenarbeit oder was weiss ich erwartet haben. Also bitte, das spiel wird gemacht, es dauert halt nur...


----------



## Tikume (4. August 2012)

Neodymy schrieb:


> PS: Wir wollen hier nicht lesen dass ihr denkt dass aus dem Spiel nichts wird bitte. Wir sind jetzt 12 Leute tendenz steigend, die das wollen und wissen wie lange es dauern wird und die das machen wollen, es sind schon einige gegangen weil sie ne wochenarbeit oder was weiss ich erwartet haben. Also bitte, das spiel wird gemacht, es dauert halt nur...



Wir hatten z.B. schon am Anfang gefragt was die Leute bisher so gemacht haben. Muss ja was geben. Da ist bis heute nix gekommen.
Du bist eigentlich der einzige von dem man bisher was gesehen oder besser gehört hat.


----------



## Zukane (4. August 2012)

Ich zitiere mal jemanden aus einem anderem Forum. 



> [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Aber inhaltlich kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln und mich fragen woher denn[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]immer diese einseitige Präferenz kommt. Es gibt im 3D-Raum quasi keine[/font] [font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Grenze und eigentlich nichts, was man nicht realisieren könnte. Und was[/font] [font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]kommt raus? Eine Dystopie in der sich die Leute gegenseitig bekämpfen.[/font] [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Das ist so, als stünde einem jedes essbare Ding dieser Welt zur Verfügung.[/font]
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]und man macht daraus eine Currywurst mit Pommes.[/font]




Entweder man bekommt überhaupt keine Antwort oder es wird immer gesagt
"daraus wird doch eh nichts".

Es ist halt schwer Leute zu finden wenn man in 7 Foren Mitglieder finden möchte
und nichts kommt zurück. Ich habe auch schon im offizellen Forum der Engine nachgefragt usw.
Da kam garnichts.


Was ich posten könnte wären ca zwei 3D Modelle von dem Projekt derzeit.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. August 2012)

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Ich bin z.B. sehr zuversichtlich, dass ihr es schaffen könnt, auch wenn die meisten dagegen wittern. Es steht ganz außer Frage, dass ihr euch ein Mammuth-Projekt vorgenommen habt (zumindest habe ich den Eindruck, wenn ich eure Projektbeschreibung so anschaue), allerdings seit ihr ein (für Indie-Verhältnisse) großes Team und ihr arbeitet schon lange daran. Ob ihr den "point-of-no-return" schon erreicht habt, kann ich nicht sagen. Das können nur Leute, die auch am Projekt beteiligt sind, sagen. Ich kann euch zwar nicht weiter helfen, da ich Programmierer bin (zugegeben, noch Student), aber vielleicht ein bisschen moralische Unterstützung geben. Und hört nicht auf Fremde, die euer Vorhaben aus Prinzip schlecht machen wollen oder euch mit Pessimismus bombadieren. Die einen haben keine Ahnung und die anderen betrachten die Sache nüchtern und meinen es nicht einmal unbedingt böse. Und egal, ob ihr fertig werdet oder nicht: Ihr habt auf jedenfall jetzt schonmal sehr viel geleistet!


----------



## BoomLabor (27. August 2012)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Zukane (1. September 2012)

Wir arbeiten gerade an einem kleineren Spiel.
Da kommen wir auch ziemlich gut vorran 

Haben auch einen professionellen 3D Artist gefunden der das auch als Beruf macht.

Ich kann schonmal verraten das es ein 2.5D (sozusagen einen 2D Sidescroller) Jump And Run wird, mit lustigen Gegnern.


Warum wir das machen ist ganz einfach. 
Wir haben kaum Erfahrung mit Spieleentwicklung, mit einem kleinen Spiel lässt sich besser anfangen als 
dieses Mammutprojekt, wir sammeln Erfahrung in allen Bereichen (auch Planung) und wir können dann unser
erstes Spiel präsentieren.


----------



## BoomLabor (3. September 2012)

Zukane schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Warum wir das machen ist ganz einfach.
> Wir haben kaum Erfahrung mit Spieleentwicklung, mit einem kleinen Spiel lässt sich besser anfangen als
> ...



Das beste was ihr tun konntet!
Jetzt habe ich richtiges Interesse. Mit dem UDK lassen sich wirklich einfach sehr sehr coole Sidescroller entwickeln. 
Haltet und mal auf dem laufenden!


----------



## Zukane (8. September 2012)

Wir haben mal die erste, noch nicht fertige, Laufanimation getestet.
Ist der erste Test damit. Es ist alles noch nicht perfekt.
Ich habe es einfach mal gemacht ohne es großartig zu optimieren.

Weitere Videos kommen natürlich.

Hier mal ein Video wie es jetzt schon im Spiel aussieht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hQc5VT0SwUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wir machen derzeit gute Fortschritte!
Fast alle Charaktere für das erste Level sind fertig.

Animationen sind für den Hauptcharakter im Moment in der Arbeit.

Die Laufanimation sieht man ja im Video, allerdings ist das keine große Arbeit gewesen.
Die Animation für das Laufen war nur zum Testen da, ob es dann alles korrekt abspielt.


----------



## Zukane (15. September 2012)

Wir haben einige Infos zum Spiel zusammengefasst und einen Blogartikel erstellt: http://www.skinnygames.de/snowys-journey-site/


----------



## FragGyver (21. September 2012)

Hey. Nettes Projekt, was ihr da am laufen habt. Ich finds auch wirklich prima, dass Ihr euch nicht unterkriegen lasst. Wenn Ihr (Respektive der Projektleiter) genug daran glaubt und sich den Allerwertesten dafür aufreist, kann es auch definitiv was werden. Womit Ihr allerdings rechnen müsst ist, dass noch einige das Projekt verlassen werden und das Team generell sehr fluktuieren wird. Am wichtigsten ist, dass ihr Euren Coder bei Laune haltet, den diese Stelle ist am schwersten zu besetzen, gerade bei nonprofit games.

Für ein erstes Projekt ist das schon sehr "anspruchsvoll" was ihr da macht und verzeih mir die Kritik, sehr chaotisch angegangen. Normalerweise wird erst ein Proof of Concept erstellt, was ein mehrere Seiten langes Designdokument sein sollte, bevor man nach dem nötigen "Personal" sucht. Daher auch die negativen Kommentare seitens der community, da solche Posts in den einschlägigen Foren Tag täglich auftauchen und nach ein paar Wochen ist das Projekt gescheitert. 

Ich kann gut verstehen, dass einen solche Kommentare runterziehen, aber so sieht es in der Realität einfach aus. Ich kenne einige Foren da wäre dein Eröffnungsthread gelöscht oder gesperrt worden, eben weil die Anfrage zu naiv ist.



Das große Problem, bei den meisten Teams ist, dass sie sich nicht darüber im klaren sind, was für ein Zeitaufwand hinter solchen Projekten steckt. Den meisten Leuten fehlt es an der Motivation über Jahre für ein Funprojekt zu arbeiten. Ein Spiel baut man halt nicht mal eben in einem Monat fertig (Zumindest kein ambitioniertes) Ein kleines Jump and Run, sieht da natürlich schon anders aus, aber auch das braucht Zeit.

Ich würde euch raten, ein wenig mehr am Konzept zu arbeiten bevor ich euch in die Einzelheiten stürzt. Veruscht ein Game Design Dokument zu erstellen, nachdem jeder, der noch nie was von Eurer Idee gehört hat, das Spiel ohne Rückfragen erstellen könnte. Dann macht einen Plan, wer, was und wie erstellt, sonst endet das ganze im totalen Chaos.
Für mich macht das zur Zeit den Eindruck als würdet ihr alle freestylen ohne irgendeinem näheren Konzept, außer da ist ein Schneemann der eine Vogelscheuche sucht, zu folgen.

Ich wünsch Euch jedenfalls Erfolg mit Eurer Arbeit. 

Edit: Guter Post von Mark Sneddon

Looking for a mod team to join/help

Rule number 1 in this situation which many people overlook - be very skeptical of any mod whose 'leader' has little or no discernable skills other than "designing the game" and "leading the mod". I can tell you from personal experience that they will 90% of the time have no idea what they are doing or how to organise a stag night in a brewery, let alone a multi man-year computer engineering project.

Whenever I am looking at mods, the first thing that I look for is not their website, nor is it their concept art - it is what actual content they have so far for their mod. Be it models or maps, characters or documented code; having something is better than saying "we're just starting".

Running your own mod

This I recommend only to people who really know what they are doing. People who understand how games work as a whole, not only their specialist section of it. 
First of all, you're going to need a design document. No matter how good an idea you have, no matter how detailed it is in your head - if you do not have it down on paper in incredible detail then the talented people you are trying to attract will simply ignore you.

Running a mod is hard. Not only do you have to work more in the early stages of the mod than almost any other person - you have to motivate other people to work, you have to inspire the rest of your team, and you have to give them goals to attain. Running a mod is a mammoth task and a huge responsibility if you do it properly and it is not something easily dropped.

(A tip to mod leaders: Do not continually pester your members to see what they are doing - work takes time, and as a rule most modders don't have an abundance of time in which to work, even if they wanted to. Give them some space and they will work better)


----------



## Zukane (21. September 2012)

Danke für das Feedback 

Bei dem Riesenspiel waren wir wirklich eher planlos. Zumindest bei grundlegenen Konzept.
Deswegen haben wir uns entschieden ein kleineres Spiel zu machen. Das hat natürlich auch einige andere Gründe.

Derzeit brauchen wir auch keine weiteren Leute für das Team.


Klar sollte man sich ein Konzept für das Spiel überlegen aber immer das 1 zu 1 machen wie es alle vorschreiben kommt mir ein wenig komisch vor.
Es sollte Struktur haben und ein Konzept aber man kann es auch übertreiben.

Wie gesagt wir kommen gerade ziemlich gut vorran


----------

